# Paranoid about noises at night



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

My 9 month old male V Reggie has recently been acting overly paranoid about every little noise at night. He looks like he's constantly on alert and runs to the window and starts barking at nothing. Little noises such as the icemaker dropping ice set him off all the time. He started this a couple months ago and it seems to be getting worse. I always try to keep the TV or radio on for background noise because if it's silent in the house it's even worse. I don't really know what to do when he starts barking at nothing. I've tried it all ignoring him, walking over and telling him it's no big deal there is nothing there, or sometimes out of frustration I just yell at him to stop barking. He stops usually for a few minutes but keeps this look in his eye like he is on alert and listening and then will start barking again. Oh yeah, I've also tried distractions like giving him something to chew on or play with which works probably the best but many times if he's really nervous he will ignore what I try to offer him even if it's one of his favorite things.

Does anyone have any experience with this or have any suggestions? I especially would like to know what's the best way to handle it when he thinks he's barking at something and there isn't anything there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Wiley is 8 months and he does the exact same thing, he has only started doing it these past couple of weeks, and only really seems to do it in the evenings. While we are sitting on couch watching TV he will start barking at the slightest noise, and then he cant seem to relax, and stays alert like you say. I just tell him it's ok, theres nothing there. He's always been brought up around noisey things since he was a pup so I cant think why he has started doing it.
Will be interested to see others replies.


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Our Ava does this too, but only when she is not spending the night in her kennel. If she is in there, she knows she is safe and sleeps soundly, but on our bed or in the living room she is on high alert. I personally don't mind this behavior because I think she is just watching out for us.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds familiar. I think it started in Rosie around that same age. May be a developmental thing.


----------

